# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  конкурсы и игры на компьютерную тематику

## жанна-кирилл

Друзья! Хочу обратиться с просьбой. Мои завтрашние молодожёны познакомились через интернет, вслепую. Узнала я  об этом, к сожалению, только сегодня между делом. Очень хочу как-то отреагировать на эту тему.
На ум приходить только один конкурс, видела его в камеди, но могу не успеть с картинками. Суть вот в чём: переписка двоих, они читают диалог, подкреплённый смайлами, которые показывают гостям лицом
Например:
-Привет! :smile:
-Привет:tongue:
-Как жизнь?:rolleyes:
-Да так,  :Vah:  
-А у меня  :Ok: 
- А я тебя вчера видел :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
и т. д.

В общем, идея понятна. Только могу не успеть, да и не проверяла на людях такое. Может у кого-то ещё есть идеи ( компьютер, интернет, Контакт, Одноклассники) 

Я думаю, что подсобрать такую коллекцию пора, у меня уже несколько пар упоминали интернет, как виновника знакомства.
Прошу, любые идеи, может быть еще успею что-нибудь :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

*жанна-кирилл*,
Не знаю...может и не подойдётна свадьбу, но я делала такое на молодёжной тусовке "Есть "КОНТАКТ" *в качестве манка-*под тарелками конветы, стилизованные под жёлтые конвертики как на "мыле", в них: у кого нарисован флажок- болельщики, у кого улыбающийся смайл-участник конкурса...

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*Shusteer*,
 Здорово. Так я же не только конкретно на эту свадьбу. На будущее - тема-то непаханая. 
А у Вас эти конверты получается только для одного конкурса? Ведь не могут же быть болельщиками весь вечер. Спасибо, идея отлична!

----------

